# Serial console in single user mode



## map7 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've configure my FreeBSD 7.1 so I can connect to it via a serial console and I can access the single user mode via the serial console when I have the following in my /boot/loader.conf file


```
console="comconsole,vidconsole"
```

If I change this to vidconsole first then I can access the single mode only on the local console and not via the serial console. 

Is there a way to have single mode accessible on both serial console and local console?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

Please upgrade to at least 7.4, 7.1 has been end-of-life since February 2011.


----------

